
Samsung Galaxy S II Trumps iPhone 4S - tathagatadg
http://thedroidguy.com/2011/10/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-trumps-iphone-4s/
======
ZachPruckowski
It's sort of unsurprising that "thedroidguy" like the Droid better than the
iPhone.

Also, his chart seems to only highlight (literally, in blue) the places where
the Galaxy S II wins - notice how the Galaxy win in screen size is highlighted
but the iPhone win in resolution isn't. He also makes implicit value
judgements and doesn't tell you. For instance, both phones are on AT&T and
Sprint, but the Droid is marked the winner of the category because its 3rd
carrier is T-Mobile while the iPhone's 3rd carrier is Verizon.

All the above said, as someone in the market for a phone, there are more
relevant factors that are too specific to the individual for a website
breakdown. For instance, I spend 8 hours in a pre-war building with sub-
optimal cell service and most of the rest of my day in the suburbs outside of
4g coverage, so 4G isn't crucial to me (but is to other people). Similarly,
how much the overall plan costs per month may determine which carrier, which
has an impact on which phone. A $10/month difference in calling plan prices is
$240 over the life of the contract, swamping any difference in phone price. Or
you may need a phone which works with Linux/iTunes/whatever, which also limits
your decision. There are a lot of these factors which vary person to person
and make it impossible for anyone to say which is the best phone in all
circumstances for all people.

------
danieldk
Except for its sublime touch screen when it was introduced, the iPhone was
never really about ticking off specs. Very much like the Mac has never been
about specs in recent years (except battery life and weight). People choose
Apple for software, reliability, support, and brand first.

So, any comparison that states that a phone trumps the iPhone 4S should at the
very least talk about software.

~~~
reirob
People that I know and which have bought the iPhone 4, did this because of the
design and because of the display. Among them are people using their iPhone
just for phoning and SMS - some of them do not even know that there is an
AppStore and that they could download applications ;) And I must say that half
of them have now another phone. And 5 of them have broken and replaced already
once their display.

So it is not only about software - design plays a huge role.

------
Maro
The comparison chart was created by Samsung, but if you actually look at it,
they're pretty well balanced on hardware.

If you take the polished iOS UI and apps into account, you'll see that Apple
has nothing to worry about -- yet.

But, the Android competition is clearly catching up. Yesterday I played around
with a Galaxy II, and it's a very nice device with a huge screen. Based on my
1-minute consumer impression, the major downside compared to the iPhone is
Android, which still isn't as nice and smooth as iOS.

~~~
atirip
How exactly you are using mentioned Galaxy II with one hand only? Oops, you
can't.

~~~
abp
Sure you can. My hands are pretty small and i can basically use it for simple
things like reading an ebook, flipping the pages, read a new sms, call someone
etc.

------
upthedale
Normally I'd be the first to bash the iPhone, but this hardly seems like a
balanced or constructive article does it?

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
What were we expecting from "The Droid Guy"?

------
saurik
No. I'm sorry, but once you go 329ppi, 218ppi is embarrassing; compare the
/size/ of the screen all you want, but all it means is that the contents is
that much more pixelated.

Now, the Samsung Galaxy S II LTE HD (which has a 316ppi screen) is
competitive, but the Galaxy S II is no comparison: you want an iPhone 4. Trust
me: I don't like Apple winning this; I hate their attitude on openness more
than just about anyone else, and I'd love a more reasonable piece of hardware
to rest my software on, but they leapfrogged the competition so hard on the
things that actually matter for day-to-day usage of the device, that
apparently a year later other vendors aren't even trying.

------
bradleyland
When I read articles like this, I'm amazed at how much some people
misunderstand what I like about my iPhone.

I develop a mental picture of a squirrely, mad-scientist type who has just
developed a cyborg lover and is frantically pitching it to a passer by on the
street:

"Her lips are 8.6% larger than the average woman's! The width of her hips
exactly 1.61803399 times the size of her waist size. The golden ratio! Her
face is constructed using geometry indicated to be most appealing to the
largest number of males in our thirty-thousand member clinical study! She's...
um... ready & able to engage in intercourse using a synthetic lubrication
dispersion system that contains real human pheromones up to 8 times a day! Try
that with a real woman < _laugh_ > < _snort_ > !"

The passer by is confused and disgusted. As he walks in to his home, he grabs
his girlfriend and holds her tight, breathing in her scent, and basking in the
warmth of her embrace. Her measurements, nor the proportions of her face,
enter his mind as he looks in to her eyes and tells her he loves her. The way
she makes him feel cannot be attributed to any "specification".

====

I don't mean to say that I feel about my phone the way I feel about the woman
I love, but that in similar juxtaposition, the reasons I feel the way I do
about my phone can't be expressed using specifications.

------
Roritharr
Having ties to Samsung i can confirm that they are trying to push their device
because of its alleged hardware superiority.

What is true is that the Galaxy S2 has had these specs for the last half
year...

The S3 isn't that far away anymore and before that the Nexus Prime will come
knocking, so from a hardware standpoint the iPhone 4s is outdated on launch,
which is quite sad in comparison to how advanced the first models were.

------
thom
Now all you need to do is make sure everyone sees this table of facts, and
people will stop liking iPhones. Everybody loves facts!

------
balakc
ultimately the number of units _actually sold to customers_ should speak for
the best phone :p

~~~
nodata
and the number of newspapers sold points to the best newspaper right?

